# Clay Tile Repairs



## jeffreyg24 (Sep 3, 2018)

Is there any way to do repairs to massive clay tile roof without breaking more tiles??


----------



## Nlightleadfarmer (Sep 12, 2018)

Sure is, try walking and staying on head laps as much as possible. You may have to remove more tile for access to the repair areas.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Yeah, I agree that removing more tiles to see the full situation is a must


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

Keep on those head laps, and be careful!


----------

